# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Высокие технологии  >  Замок амбарный, беспроводной

## RiC

Долго размышлял куда поместить в высокие технологии или в юмор  :Wink:  

Бесподобное сочетание, так сказать, вековых наработок и «высоких технологий» – навесной замок с беспроводным ключом в виде брелока со встроенным пультом ДУ на ИК-лучах. Размер у замочка только подгулял – всего-то 64 х 89 мм, в «формате» могучего амбарного собрата он бы смотрелся куда забавнее. 

Впрочем, как утверждается, скоба выполнена из высококачественной стали, а уникальность кода основывается на общем количестве вариантов, примерно равном 4 млрд. Питание замка – от двух элементов ААА, есть индикатор разряда батарей, пульт питается от литиевой «таблетки» CR2032. Дальность действия «ключа» – 2,5 м. 

3dnews.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Ну-ну. Универсальный ключ к такому замку - гидравлические или пневматические кусачки.  :Smiley:

----------


## Палыч

> Ну-ну. Универсальный ключ к такому замку - гидравлические или пневматические кусачки.


Да к чему такие сложности?
Обычная ножовка по металлу вполне справится. Ну или "болгарка" для любителей высоких технологий.

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

Почему-то сразу вспомнил анекдот про ламповый процессор  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

Да ладно придираться. Хорошая штука. Иногда нужен обычный замок вещи закрыть, в спортзале или в бассейне.

----------

